# Ohio River (Cumberland Pool)



## BuffJgK (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on the Cumberland Pool area of the Ohio River if so could you tell me I will be targeting bass on sunday regardless of the weather and was wondering what colors, rigs, hardbaits and plastics work best and some hot spots that you may know of.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

White Split Tails, down in the big boulder rocks.

http://ahps.erh.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/ahps.cgi?pbz&ncuw2


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ill be down there this saturday or sunday


----------

